# Ferry to France - and then what? From Cherbourg or Caen?



## TwoInTow (6 Apr 2011)

This is really just a muse for now, as I have some other things planned first. But getting a ferry from Portsmouth is very convenient for us, and they go to either Caen or Cherbourg, so I'm wondering about future tours - perhaps right at the end of August.

Does anyone have any good ideas from Caen or Cherbourg? Cannot have any real climbing as children will be in tow, and the 9 year old has only just graduated to her own bike with 8 gears, and she tires easily. Flat or some easy rolling at worst is about all we can manage. Is that possible from those start points? I'm thinking anything from 3-10 days - just looking for ideas for now.

Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## Ajay (6 Apr 2011)

I'm sailing Portsmouth - Caen in june, (but then cycling straight for the mediterranean, a French coast to coast)

How about making your way from Caen to St. Malo (or Cherbourg) and back to Portsmouth from there. You can take in the Bayeux tapestry, Mont St Michel etc. Plenty of beaches and no mountains!


----------



## andym (6 Apr 2011)

Have you ruled out the overnight ferries to St Malo? OK they're more expensive, but the day ferries either involve a very early start or arriving late.

There's some useful information and route guides (which if the route from St Malo is anything to go be seem really well thought-out and helpful) on Brittany Ferries' website:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/breaks/cycling-holidays 

Alternatively have a search around for information on the network of 'voies vertes'. The regional and departemenal tourism websites are often a very good place to start.


----------



## tubbycyclist (6 Apr 2011)

I am sure you'll have a great time. Here are some suggestions based on riding in Normandy with children over the last couple of years and we are going again in August.

Terrain - there are some very flat parts of Normandy but not all of it is flat. Last year we rode inland from Cherbourg and some of the climbing was stiffer than expected, with a climb out of Cherbourg of around 10% for around 1.5km, so make sure that you check those contours. 

One thought would be to head out on the ferry to Caen/Cherbourg and hug the coast until you get a ferry back from Cherbourg/Caen. The coast road from Cherbourg towards Barfleur is pretty but more rolling than you think as it cuts across several river valleys and there are some cliffs. It is rideable by younger children but keep the daily mileages low. Having said that the terrain near the D-Day beaches is pancake flat, so would probably make for the basis for an easy tour. There are a lot of beaches/small resorts with glaceries/creperies. Much of the tourism is focussed on D-Day with museums, gun batteries, memorials etc. Possible attractions - Cite De La Mer at Cherbourg, Barfleur and Saint Vaast La Hogue are attractive towns, museums at Arromanches.

There is a Voie Verte that runs from Cherbourg to Mont St Michel but there are sections that are difficult, almost MTB territory with steep ascents and descents. Most of it is on old railway line and good surfaces but I thought some sections were pretty difficult for a leisure route. I have not ridden the routes that run from Carentan so can't comment on those.

If you go to Caen there is a canal towpath from Ouistreham (the ferry port) into the centre of Caen to avoid main roads and we have thrown a trip to a theme park in Caen this year to break up the cycling. There is also a "Go Ape" style attraction on the outskirts of Caen. As our 9 year old will be riding for two weeks we have made sure of some rest days where they have some fun.


----------



## delport (6 Apr 2011)

I have quite a bit of experience cycling in those areas, i've cycled from cherbourg a few times and i've cycled from Caen, i've also cycled down to St Malo.
I think children would strugggle in Swiss Normandy as it is mainly hills, and plenty of them.

There are some great cycle paths all over this region, i did a link a few weeks ago all the details and maps were in English the tourist board caters for english speakers especially, by doing a free cycle map for them.I'll find the link.
You can pick up the book when you get there at the tourist office anywhere in Normandy.

Here is the book in english
it's an adobe acrobat document
http://www.manchetou...information.pdf

Looking at that map there are a lot of pages missing from the one that i have.

the route from Flers all the way down to St Malo is enjoyable, this is mainly through wooded areas, with plenty of picnic areas, and benches to sit down at along the cycle way.
The route was quiet i found, saw a few cyclists now and then.
The st malo route ends a few miles before you reach st malo.

I feel the details in the book are suffice for additional information as it is well written.
By the way i done all the cycling on a town bike hybrid with 700x 35c tyres, they do suggest mountain bike tyres are more suitable for these paths, plenty of gravel routes, but i flew along it at up to 25 mph on my 700 tyres.


----------



## Brains (7 Apr 2011)

I think your best bet would be to hop on a train and go south to the Louire or the Garone - Flat as a pancake.
The Loire is a good place for cycling as lot of farytale castles, good wine, nice camp sites , decent cycle paths and flat.
The Garone further south (south of Bordeaux) is also very flat, lakes, pine forests, big beaches, good camping and decent wine


----------



## mangaman (7 Apr 2011)

My twopenny's worth.

Cherburg is hilly to get out of - I seriously doubt your daughter would enjoy it.

Caen is flatter but a long drag.

I like the St Malo option - flat and a nice place to start a holiday - then less hilly than the Cherbourg peninsular, in my experience (obviously depending where you're heading)

And lots of nice child friendly sites that are flatish (Mont St Michel) and the beaches just north of Avranches.


----------



## the snail (7 Apr 2011)

Have you considered the Semaine Federal?

http://www.sf2011-flers.org/WELCOME


----------



## delport (8 Apr 2011)

This was the book i was looking for, all in English, and it's 52 pages long detailing all the cycle paths in Normandy.

http://www.manchetou...elo-GB-2009.pdf

a couple of photos on a normandy cycle path
Those 66 kms were fairly easy, loads of flat land to cycle along.


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Apr 2011)

I've ridden in that area quite a bit. Whilst Caen - Cherbourg along the coast isn't too hilly with kids that age a route from St Malo taking in the canal path to Rennes and some of the other off road routes would be nicer. The Loire would be nice if you've got a bit more time. About 8 mile cycle lane from ferry to station in Caen, then couple of hours on the train. 

We paid £183 for overnight ferries to St Malo, back from Cherbourg for two with a cabin for next week, shouldn't be much more with kids.


----------



## TwoInTow (9 Apr 2011)

Wow, this is great information. Thank you so much for all the advice and links.

After the advice about Caen and Cherbourg, I'm thinking St Malo at the end of August might be a good choice, and the Brittany Ferry cycle routes are a great starting point. The Manche Tourisme brochure will link up with that really well. 

Thanks again for all the feedback - it has given me a whole lot to go on planning with, and I'm excited now by what's possible.


----------

